# Shipped used replacement



## komondor (Jul 23, 2011)

Hi I just received a replacement 922 receiver my old box worked fine but would not "sling"

the new one will not update the software and the remote will not sync with the DVR I can see the DVR under my account and it says Dave Sling?

I called Dish and they insist the unit is not used but to me given the issues and name I don't quite believe them.

Anyone have any experience with replacement DVRs having names instead of the usual R xxxx number sequence?


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 19, 2011)

komondor said:


> Hi I just received a replacement 922 receiver my old box worked fine but would not "sling"
> 
> the new one will not update the software and the remote will not sync with the DVR I can see the DVR under my account and it says Dave Sling?
> 
> ...


Replacement receiver are refurbished. They are receiver's that have been inspected and returned to service. How long has it the receiver been activated? It does normally have to go through an overnight update to get the software.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Multiple issues in play here:

1. Dish does send refurbished DVRs to customers. This is normal for almost any company issuing a replacement for a leased or warranty-repair-for-owned units.

2. That said... a refurbished unit should definitely not come with a name like "Dave"... part of the refurbishing should be a resetting to defaults, which would include the default naming of the Sling. To me this indicates a receiver that was not properly refurbished before sending to a customer.

3. We have learned/seen that the 922 ships to customers with non-current firmware and needs to be updated before you can do much with it. While this is normal, what has been a problem is the inability to link the remote to it or get it to take that firmware update. This is something that Dish needs to be looking into because they are sending units out as replacement in a state that does not match documentation given to the customer to follow in order to activate and update the new receiver.

4. Even when all other things are good... and updated firmware is taken... the 922 needs at least 24 hours to fully set in... things like the GUI, EPG icons, etc. need to download and this requires the receiver to be in standby. Other things like Sling seem to need at least one nightly update to process before you can actually Sling. Why these things are true is anyone's guess, but absolutely Dish is not communicating this expected experience to customers who are then immediately disappointed at being unable to fully use their receiver.

Only one of the items I listed is a user expectation issue (#1, the expectation of a new rather than refurbished unit). The other three are in the hands of Dish to ensure proper refurbishment, proper documentation, and proper explanation to customers of initial setup requirements. I expect the disappointment in receiving a refurbed unit would be much less IF all the other problems didn't exist in this case.


----------



## komondor (Jul 23, 2011)

yes my issue is that used and refurbished are not the same the unit will not go to standby mode to update. I work in IT and deal. with refurbished all the time never had. a unit not set back to factory settings I think it is time for me to look at dumping dish. I had to pay to have a defective unit sent to me now i need to spend 4 hours waiting for a tech to. come. out


----------



## Rotryrkt (Dec 11, 2004)

As Stewart stated, all 922's are shipped with startup firmware installed. It uses the 722 GUI and menu system. It is necessary to use the front panel controls to navigate to the "Reset to factory defaults" option, which is in the Preferences submenu of the Main Menu screen. This may be the wrong place as it has been a while since I have done this. Just look through the menus, you'll find it in there. 
Once this is done the receiver will reboot and download the current firmware. You will then be able to pair your remote and proceed with activation. As has already been stated, it will be a couple days before it settles down and operates as it should. Just be sure to place it in standby mode when not in use.
Dish definitely needs to better document this process for self installed replacement boxes. Hope this will get you going.


----------



## komondor (Jul 23, 2011)

Ok this is going to sound really weird but i did spend about an hour with a 2nd tier dish tech yesterday trying to get the dish to work. we could not get it to go to standby mode to update the firmware as well as get the remote to work.

This morning I went to check to see if I could do a factory reset and it is working!!!

BUT it is someone else's DVR as there are about 10 timers in the DVR WTF

Dish is coming out in less than 2 hrs and I will be getting a new box for sure.

This stuff should be checked before it is shipped all they have to do it image the hard drive?

Will let you know what happens when I contact dish with proof the DVR was used after they insisted it was not!


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

Rotryrkt, I had to use your tip and found that while it appears the remote is not linking via the 722 interface, once you get the 922 look the remote does show as linked.


----------



## komondor (Jul 23, 2011)

You will not believe this I called dish and spoke to a supervisor and they agree that my unit is used and did not go thru the full refurb process as that would include wiping the drive of any timers or previous users information.

However that said they would not agree to a replacement until the used unit failed!!

this makes no sense to me as the 922 is still fairly new and very few would be returned without any issues. I am stuck with Dish for 11 more months but then I will be changing for sure.

The story does have a happy ending in that the tech did come out and said there was no issue with giving me a new box and the one I got was NEW, so i am happy now but not due to anything Dish did. I have had Dish for 10 years and have not had any issues until now but they have lost me as a customer and I will certainly not recommend them to anyone. The most disappointing part is that I never even asked to have my 15.00 shipping charge refunded or anything taken of my bill for having to stay home to have a tech come out?

All I asked for is a refurbished/new unit that I was entitled to under my service contract?


----------



## Ray [email protected] Network (Dec 28, 2010)

komondor,

I apologize for the bad experience you had with our customer service department. If you would PM your account information to me, I would be happy to see what I can do for you. Thanks.


----------



## komondor (Jul 23, 2011)

Ray PM sent I do appreciate that fact that Dish does monitor the board


----------

